# Glass tank + extra level ???



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

How would i go about adding a extra level/floor to my tank 

help appriciated


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

get something made out of wood with legs on??


----------



## alyssa_liss (May 4, 2009)

shortbackandsides said:


> get something made out of wood with legs on??


trying to do this as we speak lol not quite working yet though lol


----------

